# Applet Größe beeinflusst drucken?



## Hansi (28. Feb 2005)

Ich habe ein Applet, woraus ich drucken soll. Ich habe die print Methode geschrieben, bei der Druckvorschau wird mir alles schön angezeigt (in HTML Datei hab ich Applet Größe 800*600. Wenn ich jetzt aber Größe 100%*100% nehme, wirds mir wieder verzerrt angezeigt. Kann mir jemand helfen? Ich muss die größe auf 100% haben!

Danke!

Mfg, Hansi


----------



## Sky (1. Mrz 2005)

Hört sich für mich an, als wäre das Seitenverhältnis bei 100%*100% ein anderes als bei 800*600... hast Du das mal geprüft??


----------



## Hansi (1. Mrz 2005)

Nein es geht nicht um das, es is so verzerrt wie ohne der Methode, es ist nicht einmal auf der halben Seite zu sehen


----------

